# Lifting speakers onto / with portable speaker stands?



## raymor (May 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any tips for physically lifting speakers onto stands? The rigs I normally use don't use stands, but for one gig I need to put older powered speakers (heavy) up onto stands.
How do you lift a 60+ lb. speaker onto a 6-8 foot high stand? Do you raise the stand after the speaker is on, holding the speaker over your head as you raise the stand? Even doing that, with the stand in it's lowest position it's probably around 6 feet high.


If it were my rig the stands would be crank stands or air stands, but in this case the stands aren't crank or air, just the old fashioned inexpensive stands. Thanks for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## techieman33 (May 26, 2013)

Put them on at a comfortable height that you can lift them up to, then raise the stand. You can always have another person help you if they're to heavy to get on the stands.


----------



## cpf (May 26, 2013)

If you don't feel confident, get another person to help! I always put the speaker on the stand at its lowest position, then haul the stand up (if there's no crank) to the appropriate height.


----------



## Morte615 (May 26, 2013)

One thing I have done for extremely heavy speakers is get a few people together. Place the speaker face down and slide the pole in on the ground. Get someone (or two if needed) to brace the bottom of the stand, and two people (preferably tall who can reach it at it's height easily) together lift the speaker from the front and angle it up. Pretty much like you would raise a wall. Just remember to lift with your legs!  Also make sure the speaker is attached to the stand. The speaker should have a wing nut or similar that screws down and makes contact with the stand. It's not much connection but should keep it from sliding off as you raise it.


----------



## len (May 26, 2013)

Here's how I do it. Granted, I'm 6' tall so I have some advantage. 

1. Set the stand up. Set it as low as possible. Make sure the peg is correct size for the speaker cup.

2. Lift the box onto your shoulder, with the bottom facing forward. Hold the box with one hand. 

3. Grab the stand and tip it towards you. 

4. Match up the stand and speaker cup. 

5. Push the box up onto the stand.

IMO, any box you can't pick up shouldn't be on a speaker stand in the first place.


----------



## raymor (May 27, 2013)

Thanks all. As it turned out, the speakers that seemed so heavy when carrying them across the room didn't seem as heavy when putting them on the stands. The stands didn't seem so tall either - just pick the speaker up on the shoulder, set it on the stand. No problem after all.


----------



## MNicolai (May 27, 2013)

This may seem obvious but just remember to lift at the knees and don't overextend your reach and compromise your center of gravity.

I see far too many people who have a poor lifting technique that could hurt them and/or put them in a position where they're likely to drop something.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a bad back so I'm constantly looking for ways with the least amount of dead lifting. And so when I have to put a heavy speaker on a stand (not often these days) I'll set the stand to height, put the speaker on the ground on its back (or side, whatever works), put the stand in the pole mount socket, and lift the speaker using the two legs of the tripod as pivot points. Once I get it high enough off the ground I'll put my shoulder into the speaker to help support it and prevent a fall if the legs start to go.


----------

